

Accounting - gusviera
http://www.vieracpa.com/2011/08/accounting/

======
ColinWright
A patchy, but useful overview of several important points. I can recommend
that tech people know more about bookkeeping ideas and principles to avoid
trouble further down the line. It's not rocket science, and it has its
interesting points.

It 's good, for example, to see mentioned the difference between cash
accounting and accrual accounting, another gotcha that's worth knowing.

